# anyone going to duxford car show tomorrow



## e32chris

just interested to see how many people from dw will be there and what car are you bringing?

i will be there with the7seriesregister and bmw car club with my 1992 740i so if you are there come and say hello ( i do have an "OCD" sticker on back window:thumb


----------



## Derekh929

Sounds good and duxford is a nice place enjoy your day


----------



## e32chris

its always a bit windy! but is a great day out, for me it marks the start of the summer.
if you like aircraft then you will like duxford, you can go round all the museums, they have various weird and wonderful planes flying over and lots of cars to see too.


----------



## putzie

am going . didnt get a club stand as they ran out of space , so trying turn up and enter on your own parking tomorrow ? not sure what i am taking yet but probably my crossblade ?


----------



## Naddy37

10 mins down the road from me. Sadly, I'm working.... Even worse as I get in free...


----------



## Manny_VAG

Completely forgot about the car show. I might go but depends if I'm working. I went to the jubilee air show last year which was a brilliant day out!


----------



## Derekh929

e32chris said:


> its always a bit windy! but is a great day out, for me it marks the start of the summer.
> if you like aircraft then you will like duxford, you can go round all the museums, they have various weird and wonderful planes flying over and lots of cars to see too.


I was in when they were rebuilding a spite fire looked amazing


----------



## coach potato69

I'll be there on the VVOC stand with my silver Vectra estate. You'll know mine as it has my username on the bottom of the number plate.


----------



## e32chris

I will keep my eye out for you mr potato


----------



## Naddy37

Those that are going might be lucky in seeing some of the resident aircraft having the odd practice for the forthcoming Airshow....:thumb:


----------



## coach potato69

e32chris said:


> I will keep my eye out for you mr potato


Good man, come and say hello, I'll be wearing my green Aston Martin t-shirt.


----------



## coach potato69

neilos said:


> Those that are going might be lucky in seeing some of the resident aircraft having the odd practice for the forthcoming Airshow....:thumb:


Cool, love watching the aircraft. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lowiepete

e32chris said:


> just interested to see how many people from dw will be there and what car are you bringing?


So, where are your pics guys? Haven't seen this thread until today. I took the
Laguna Coupe with Piston Heads East Anglia. Here's the pics I took of our group's cars...

Weather was fab, never seen so many Crossfires in my life! 

Regards,
Steve


----------

